# Tv mainly used for pc gaming



## swapraj (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello All , This is my post to any forum . and i just want to ask .. is it possible to used any TV as a monitor ... i googled about it but cant find any related answers.. just a bunch of confusing words like INPUT LAG , 120HZ , etc ..please any one suggest only name of TV company and its model number which is used for gaming on PC . my budget is around 40K , and screen size should be more 32'  THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2016)

If you have that high budget, get an ASUS PB278Q 27" 1440p monitor instead of a TV.


----------



## swapraj (Feb 8, 2016)

I have to used it as a TV and monitor ... that's why i want larger display. at least 40 inches .


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2016)

Get Sony KDL-32R562C.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

It will cast more. For duel purpose you can buy Sony KDL-32R562C or ASUSPB278Q.


----------

